

Ingo Molnar on what ails the Linux desktop (Part II) - netvarun
https://plus.google.com/109922199462633401279/posts/VSdDJnscewS

======
netvarun
Part I is here:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/109922199462633401279/posts/Hgde...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/109922199462633401279/posts/HgdeFDfRzNe)

HN Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3716781>

------
abhogiragam87
Great article!

